# Forum Argomenti di discussione Contabilità, bilancio e operazioni straordinarie  Ddt con cedente ,depositario e cessionario

## alex81x

Buonasera a tutti sto studiando questa fattispecie e vorrei sapere da voi esperti se fosse fattibile e utilizzata nella prassi. 
La situazione è questa : Io sono il venditore di una certa merce (quindi il Cedente) e ho ovviamente un rapporto di credito con il mio cessionario ( ossia il soggetto che alla fine riceverà o dovrà ricevere tale merce ).
Ipotizziamo però che un certo giorno ad esempio oggi,per svariate ragioni, io debba consegnare questa partita di merce direttamente ad una terza azienda temporaneamente che mi farà da tramite per qualche giorno custodendo la merce, e che poi si assumerà in proprio l'impegno di far giungere la merce al deposito del mio cessionario dopo qualche giorno, ad esempio il 3/12/2010. 
Sarebbe quindi in questo caso possibile per me (*cedente*) emettere un unico Documento di trasporto datato esempio 1/12/2010,dove appunto io risulto essere il cedente, la terza azienda che mi ritira oggi la merce e la custodirà per qualche giorno risulta essere il "*depositario*" e alla fine (il terzo soggetto) il mio *cessionario* come luogo finale di destinazione della merce??  (nonchè ovviamente destinatario ufficiale della fornitura) 
Sarebbe possibile questa "triangolazione" tra soggetti cosi impostati, in un unico Ddt emesso dal venditore ?? 
Grazie a tutti e spero non sia troppo contorto  :Smile:

----------


## alex81x

Nessuno mi può aiutare ??  :Frown:

----------


## ergo3

ALARM: sollecitescion!!! 
Il ddt deve "descrivere" il movimento della merce nonchè dimostrare il corretto adempimento contrattuale. 
io farei così:
1.emissione ddt in 4 copie. 1 al mittente, 2 3 e 4 le dai al vettore. scrivi in annotazioni che la merce temporaneamente sarà depositata presso pinco ed avrà destinazione finale presso pallino a cui sarà fatturata.
il vettore, all'arrivo presso pinco gli consegna una copia in modo da vincere la presunzione di cessione nei suoi conffronti.
Ricomincerà il viaggio, il vettore annoterà sulle 3 copie la data e l'ora d'inizio del successivo viaggio. arrivato a termine, pallino firmarà il ddt per ritiro merce ed accettazione della stessa e delle condizioni contrattuali di cessione. 
Se mi chiedi specifici riferimenti normativi, a mia conoscenza, non esistono. Si tratta di prassi commerciale. 
chiaramente, tutto ciò se il deposito temporaneo è gratuito.

----------


## alex81x

Grazie Ergo per la risposta 
Quindi tu dici che depositario cedente e cessionario non potrebbero stare sullo stesso documento ?? 
E se invece il DdT fosse strutturato come 1 cedente e 2 cessionari ???  :EEK!:  
Il primo cessionario sarebbe chi per primo ritira e prende la merce (il depositario) e il 2 e ultimo cessionario risulterebbe il cliente finale come da contratto ! 
Cosa ne pensate ??  
Grazie come al solito

----------


## ergo3

> Grazie Ergo per la risposta 
> Quindi tu dici che depositario cedente e cessionario non potrebbero stare sullo stesso documento ?? 
> E se invece il DdT fosse strutturato come 1 cedente e 2 cessionari ???  
> Il primo cessionario sarebbe chi per primo ritira e prende la merce (il depositario) e il 2 e ultimo cessionario risulterebbe il cliente finale come da contratto ! 
> Cosa ne pensate ??  
> Grazie come al solito

  
Scusa ma...sai che significa "cessionario"?

----------


## alex81x

> Scusa ma...sai che significa "cessionario"?

  Si almeno me lo auguro perchè ???....CESSIONARIO dovrebbe essere chi entra in un certo momento in possesso della merce quando questa viene scambiata tra 2 operatori di cui uno  (chi cede ) si chiama CEDENTE. 
A quanto mi risulta sono possibili Documenti di trasporto con 2 cessionari (che avranno ruoli diversi ovviamente).
Ovvio che solo uno sarà il cliente finale e ufficiale della fornitura ! 
Ho preso anche spunto da questo link in merito alla fattispecie con 2 pseudo cessionari; controlla al punto "*Cessioni di beni con consegna a terzo* *cessionario"* :  Documento di trasporto o di consegna 
Ditemi che ne pensate 
Grazie

----------


## ergo3

> Si almeno me lo auguro perchè ???....CESSIONARIO dovrebbe essere chi entra in un certo momento in possesso della merce quando questa viene scambiata tra 2 operatori di cui uno  (chi cede ) si chiama CEDENTE. 
> A quanto mi risulta sono possibili Documenti di trasporto con 2 cessionari (che avranno ruoli diversi ovviamente).
> Ovvio che solo uno sarà il cliente finale e ufficiale della fornitura ! 
> Ho preso anche spunto da questo link in merito alla fattispecie con 2 pseudo cessionari; controlla al punto "*Cessioni di beni con consegna a terzo* *cessionario"* :  Documento di trasporto o di consegna 
> Ditemi che ne pensate 
> Grazie

  Il terzo cessionario (C) è il cliente del cessionario principale (B) il quale è cliente del cedente principale (A). é la fattispecie per cui hai già chiesto in un altro post.(i repporti transattivi sono 2) 
Come dicevo prima, se il deposito è "uno scalo tecnico" per il trasporto, secondo me, si può fare come ho detto prima. Se il deposito è proprio far giacere la merce presso il terzo, si può optare per un primo ddt tra cedente e depositante (con causale non traslativa). Il depositante, su ordine del cedente può consegnare il bene in c/deposito ad un certo cessionario con l'emissione di un altro ddt, specificando i soggetti principali della transazione commerciale. QUesto ddt è valido ai fini della fatturazione differita.

----------

